

Arduino Comes to iOS: Program the LightBlue Bean from Your iPhone/iPad - cfinger
https://punchthrough.com/bean/bean-ios-loader/

======
acgourley
Part of me wonders why you'd want to program on an iPad. But it also feels
like the kind of thing I'm being close minded about. Does anyone have good
stories of this working well or being nice in some way I don't anticipate?

~~~
kamp0145
Acgourley, good point. It's very useful when making small changes to an
application in the field. The Dropbox integration makes it easy to write a
sketch on your computer and then to modify it on-the-go with iOS. One example:
If you have Bean sensors throughout a large space, it's easier to visit the
installed sensors, interact with, and update them using the mobile device.

------
simsalapim
Also, the promo code beanhack10 will give you 10% off any Bean purchases :)

